# EMC Trier



## 007ike (12. Juli 2004)

wie soll ich sagen, ..... naja, hab mich online für Trier angemeldet! Ich hoffe, dass ich jetzt wo ich da mal mit will und mich angemeldet und bezahlt habe keiner mehr mit fährt! Tozzi jetzt gib Gummi!


----------



## Einheimischer (12. Juli 2004)

Keine Sorge, ich bin auch bereits angemeldet und ich denke leeqwar wird sowieso am Start sein, dann tigerbaehr, Crazy Eddie, Snoopys "Bruder", uvm.

Ach ja und ganz bestimmt auch Mr. Pace Tozzi!!!  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tozzi (12. Juli 2004)

@007ike: habe mich schon längst vor Dir angemeldet, nämlich gestern Abend, Du Schnarchnase


----------



## 007ike (13. Juli 2004)

Pah! Aber geheim! Oder warum hast du das so lange verschwiegen!


----------



## tiegerbaehr (13. Juli 2004)

Klaro sind wir auch da - zum Glück darf ich ja immer noch in einer anderen Klasse fahren als ihr  

@007ike:Mit welchem Radl tritts Du denn an??? Oder hast Du Dich noch nicht entschieden?  

Im Teamrahmenaufbauforum hab ich nix von Dir gelesen - aber Dein Endorfin ist doch fertig?


----------



## tozzi (13. Juli 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Pah! Aber geheim! Oder warum hast du das so lange verschwiegen!


...wollte keinem mit meinem Start Panik einflößen und schlaflose Nächte bereiten, naja- nun ist es raus   ...
Da Du und Tigerbaehr auch mit fahren, mache ich die Pace eben von hinten-der Name verpflichtet


----------



## 007ike (13. Juli 2004)

Ich fahre mit dem Endorfin, das Focus mit dem neuen Rahmen bin ich noch nicht gefahren, das sollte ich aber vor einem Rennen schon tun. Daher Endorfin. 

@Tiegerbaer, keine Ahnung warum du von mir nix gefunden hast, aber ich hab es eingestellt, da solltest du was finden, ziemlich am Anfang, Beitrag 10

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=118387


----------



## tozzi (14. Juli 2004)

...gerade eben hat mich 007ike besucht; wir waren der Meinung, daß noch etwas lockeres Training nicht schaden könnte.
Also Ihr Racer (Eh,leequar etc) wie sieht's aus ?
Eure Erfahrung wird gebraucht...


----------



## Einheimischer (14. Juli 2004)

tozzi schrieb:
			
		

> ...gerade eben hat mich 007ike besucht; wir waren der Meinung, daß noch etwas lockeres Training nicht schaden könnte.
> Also Ihr Racer (Eh,leequar etc) wie sieht's aus ?
> Eure Erfahrung wird gebraucht...



Felsenpfade, oder was habt ihr vor?

Grüße.


----------



## tozzi (14. Juli 2004)

Felsenpfade hört sich gut an!
Haben noch nix ausgemacht.
Wann ? Morgen oder Freitag ?
Grüße


----------



## Einheimischer (14. Juli 2004)

Eigentlich wollt ich gleich los   können wir aber morgen und Freitag gerne wiederholen, wobei Freitag glaub ich nicht mehr so toll ist.

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tozzi (14. Juli 2004)

Heute ist etwas ungünstig, fahre doch heute Abend mi dem Turnverein, mich von gestern erholen (Technik heute =0).Komm doch einfach mit ! Azonic ist vielleicht auch dabei.
Für morgen bin ich zu allem bereit, mal abwarten wie 007ike's Zeitplanung aussieht..


----------



## Einheimischer (14. Juli 2004)

tozzi schrieb:
			
		

> Heute ist etwas ungünstig, fahre doch heute Abend mi dem Turnverein, mich von gestern erholen (Technik heute =0).Komm doch einfach mit ! Azonic ist vielleicht auch dabei.
> Für morgen bin ich zu allem bereit, mal abwarten wie 007ike's Zeitplanung aussieht..



Sag bitte nochmal Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt.


----------



## tozzi (14. Juli 2004)

Abfahrt 18.30 Grundschule Altstadt, Fahrtzeit 2-2,5h nur Straße, 22-24er Schnitt.Danach Einkehr in Kneipe...


----------



## Einheimischer (14. Juli 2004)

tozzi schrieb:
			
		

> Abfahrt 18.30 Grundschule Altstadt, Fahrtzeit 2-2,5h nur Straße, 22-24er Schnitt.Danach Einkehr in Kneipe...



Wie Strasse, soll ich dann mit dem Rennrad kommen  
Komme dann mal vorbei, die Kneipe lass ich dann verm. aus  

Grüße.


----------



## tozzi (14. Juli 2004)

...kann'st auch mit dem Trekkingrad kommen, wie die Meisten...  
Bis denne


----------



## Einheimischer (14. Juli 2004)

tozzi schrieb:
			
		

> ...kann'st auch mit dem Trekkingrad kommen, wie die Meisten...
> Bis denne



Ok, dann zieh ich mal die Maxxis auf  

Bis dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tozzi (14. Juli 2004)

@007ike: wie sieht's aus? Felsenpfade morgen mit Eh und wer sonst noch alles Lust hat ?


----------



## Einheimischer (14. Juli 2004)

tozzi schrieb:
			
		

> @007ike: wie sieht's aus? Felsenpfade morgen mit Eh und wer sonst noch alles Lust hat ?



Ja, lasst uns morgen die Kirkler Trails unsicher machen   

(Nach der Tour heute, brauch ich Trails, Trails und nochmal Trails)  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (14. Juli 2004)

hab mir den rücken verrenkt... daher ist radfahren derzeit tabu. hoffe, dass es bis sonntag besser wird


----------



## Einheimischer (14. Juli 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> hab mir den rücken verrenkt... daher ist radfahren derzeit tabu. hoffe, dass es bis sonntag besser wird



Ohje  dann mal gute und vor allem schnelle Besserung!!! Mach blos kein Quatsch, ich brauch am Sonntag ein Hinterrad   

Grüße.

P.s.: Wo ist das passiert, auf der Reeperbahn?  

(sorry, musste sein  )


----------



## leeqwar (15. Juli 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> P.s.: Wo ist das passiert, auf der Reeperbahn?
> 
> (sorry, musste sein  )



jepp.   zum glück bin ich nicht wie letztes mal morgens auf einem containerschiff auf dem weg nach shanghai wachgeworden...   

nee, hab scheinbar ne doofe bewegung gemacht. ganz laaangweilig.


----------



## 007ike (15. Juli 2004)

Guten Morgen Jungs,

bin zur Zeit etwas unflexibel, was das biken angeht.
Wollte aber heute, Freitag und Samstag fahren.
 Muß aber in WND fahren, habe Termine am Abend, so dass ich keine Zeit habe noch viel Auto zu fahren. 
Für die Felsenpfade hätte ich echt bock, aber werde eine heim Runde drehen.

Ich würde mich aber über eure Gesellschaft freuen! Also kommt nach St.Wendel. Wäre 16 Uhr heute möglich? Wollte 2,5 h extensiv fahren, mit KA Einheiten.
Morgen gleiches und Samstag 3 h ohne KA Einheiten. Da wollte ich morgens los, muß mein Arbeitszimmer noch streichen.

Also laßt was hören und kommt nach WND!!!!


----------



## 007ike (15. Juli 2004)

He Tozzi

da gibt es eine Liste an wen alles karten für den EMC verschickt werden, dich konnte ich nicht finden! Schau dir das bitte mal an und ruf notfalls dort an!!! Oder fährst du doch den CTF???

http://www.nmbiking.cjb.net/


----------



## tozzi (15. Juli 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> He Tozzi
> 
> da gibt es eine Liste an wen alles karten für den EMC verschickt werden, dich konnte ich nicht finden! Schau dir das bitte mal an und ruf notfalls dort an!!! Oder fährst du doch den CTF???
> 
> http://www.nmbiking.cjb.net/


Danke für die Nachricht.
...habe gerade dort angerufen: angemeldet bin ich, Geld haben sie auch- die Schlafmützen haben mich übersehen !!!    Karten werden morgen an mich versandt- hoffentlich pennt jetzt nicht der Briefträger   .
Apropos, Dein Link ist falsch....
Heute kann ich erst ab ca 17.45...


----------



## 007ike (15. Juli 2004)

Sehe es gerade, aber du hast ja auch so hingefunden. 
Heißt das 17.45 in WND? Wenn ja, wäre das in Ordnung, dann fahren wir so, dass ich bis spätestens 20.30 wieder zu Hause bin. Wenn das für euch geht?


----------



## tozzi (15. Juli 2004)

...17.45 ist etwas knapp, 18.00 wäre besser...
WAS SAGT DER EINHEIMISCHE DAZU ?
...dann fahren wir eben morgrn locker und gemütlich die Felsenpfade ?
(@007ike:Obwohl die Felsenpfade für Dein Extensiv mit KA-Einheiten natürlich ideal wären...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (15. Juli 2004)

Mir ist`s eigentlich egal, aber wehe ihr fahrt auf Strassen oder asphaltierten Wegen rum  
Dein Trainingsplan in allen Ehren, aber du weisst schon, dass du am WE Rennen fahren sollst, für mich ist auf jeden Fall spätestens morgen Schluss mit fahren.

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (15. Juli 2004)

Wie schon gesagt, bei mir ist das nach hinten eng. Morgen muß ich schon um 19.30 in NK sein, wir gehen Kart fahren.
Heute 18.00 Uhr geht auch, Ende bleibt bei mir aber gleich, ach ja, nach Dienstag könnten wir heute die Boulion Würfel fahren, die sind dann ein Kinderspiel


----------



## 007ike (15. Juli 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist`s eigentlich egal, aber wehe ihr fahrt auf Strassen oder asphaltierten Wegen rum
> Dein Trainingsplan in allen Ehren, aber du weisst schon, dass du am WE Rennen fahren sollst, für mich ist auf jeden Fall spätestens morgen Schluss mit fahren.
> 
> Grüße.



Das Rennen am Sonntag hab ich spontan eingebaut und ist somit nur fun und Erfahrungsquelle! Werde dafür meinen Plan nicht ändern! Im Gegensatz zu Tozzi hab ich nix dagegen letzter zu werden, da bringt in unserem teamranking irgendwie genauso viel Punkte wie einen Ultrabike Marathon zu gewinnen  

Also dann bis heute Abend 18.00 Uhr Wendalinuspark, aber  so ganz ohne Asphalt geht heute nix


----------



## Einheimischer (15. Juli 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Das Rennen am Sonntag hab ich spontan eingebaut und ist somit nur fun und Erfahrungsquelle! Werde dafür meinen Plan nicht ändern! Im Gegensatz zu Tozzi hab ich nix dagegen letzter zu werden, da bringt in unserem teamranking irgendwie genauso viel Punkte wie einen Ultrabike Marathon zu gewinnen
> 
> Also dann bis heute Abend 18.00 Uhr Wendalinuspark, aber  so ganz ohne Asphalt geht heute nix



CC ist ja auch die Königsdiziplin und hat somit viel mehr Gewicht als so ein schnöder Ultra-MA   Macht euch mal keinen Kopf, Letzter wird von uns keiner - Erster allerdings auch nicht  

Also den Asphaltanteil auf der WC-Strecke lasse ich mir gerade noch so gefallen  

Bis dann.


----------



## tozzi (15. Juli 2004)

Alles klar, dann bis 18.00 Wendalinuspark !
...der letzte Platz ist für mich reserviert, ich will den Sonderapplaus der Massen !     Irgendwelche Rankings sind mir schnuppe..


----------



## Einheimischer (15. Juli 2004)

tozzi schrieb:
			
		

> Alles klar, dann bis 18.00 Wendalinuspark !
> ...der letzte Platz ist für mich reserviert, ich will den Sonderapplaus der Massen !     Irgendwelche Rankings sind mir schnuppe..



Ich kann dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, der Sonderapplaus für den letzten auf der Strecke, fällt recht mager aus - es ist eher so ein schallendes Gelächter


----------



## tozzi (15. Juli 2004)

...egal, Hauptsache Aufmerksamkeit - man wird dann wenigstens wahrgenommen


----------



## Einheimischer (15. Juli 2004)

Du kannst auch mit spektakulären Einzelaktionen auf dich aufmerksam machen... Treppen nur auf dem Vorderrad runterfahren gibt IMMER Szenenapplaus  wogegen Landungen mit dem Knie auf dem Oberrohr eher ein Raunen im Publikum erzeugt  

Du merkst, ich kann dir noch ne Menge Tipps bis Sonntag geben  

Grüße.


----------



## tozzi (15. Juli 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst auch mit spektakulären Einzelaktionen auf dich aufmerksam machen... Treppen nur auf dem Vorderrad runterfahren gibt IMMER Szenenapplaus  wogegen Landungen mit dem Knie auf dem Oberrohr eher ein Raunen im Publikum erzeugt
> 
> Du merkst, ich kann dir noch ne Menge Tipps bis Sonntag geben
> 
> Grüße.


...oder Stage-Diving im  extatischen Publikum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (15. Juli 2004)

sehr effektvoll ist auch, genau an der stelle wo das publikum steht jedesmal einen sprint anziehen und dann ausser sichtweise regenerieren. wenn man das richtig gut macht, könnte die unübersichtlichkeit eines cc-rennens dazu führen, dass die zuschauer sich später beschweren, warum der durchtrainierte typ nicht gewonnen hat   

einer von uns müsste sich jetzt noch überlegen, welches eisen im feuer er am sonntag schmieden will   oder werden mich am sonntag 2 einheimische in die zange nehmen


----------



## Einheimischer (15. Juli 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> sehr effektvoll ist auch, genau an der stelle wo das publikum steht jedesmal einen sprint anziehen und dann ausser sichtweise regenerieren. wenn man das richtig gut macht, könnte die unübersichtlichkeit eines cc-rennens dazu führen, dass die zuschauer sich später beschweren, warum der durchtrainierte typ nicht gewonnen hat
> 
> einer von uns müsste sich jetzt noch überlegen, welches eisen im feuer er am sonntag schmieden will   oder werden mich am sonntag 2 einheimische in die zange nehmen



...vieleicht kommt ja noch einer dazu, du weisst doch - eigentlich bin ich 5   

Grüße.


----------



## Einheimischer (15. Juli 2004)

Ich bin nicht schizophren!


----------



## Einheimischer (15. Juli 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin nicht schizophren!



Ich auch nicht!


----------



## tozzi (15. Juli 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> sehr effektvoll ist auch, genau an der stelle wo das publikum steht jedesmal einen sprint anziehen und dann ausser sichtweise regenerieren.



...und was mache ich dann, wenn überall Zuschauer stehen ?...


----------



## Einheimischer (15. Juli 2004)

tozzi schrieb:
			
		

> ...und was mache ich dann, wenn überall Zuschauer stehen ?...



...wenn du`s durchhältst > Treppchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (15. Juli 2004)

tozzi schrieb:
			
		

> ...und was mache ich dann, wenn überall Zuschauer stehen ?...



wahrscheinlich wie alle anderen auch nach 3 runden erbrechend vom rad fallen, weil sich jeder über massen verausgabt hat. das wissen die vom emc aber, daher gibt es immer stücke durch den wald, wo dich keiner sieht


----------



## Einheimischer (16. Juli 2004)

Kleine Appetitfilmchen aus dem Rennen in Prüm gibt`s übrigens auf der EMC Homepage zum runterladen.
Wobei ich sagen muss, dass das (wie immer) auf den Videos viel unspektakulärer aussieht als es tatsächlich war 
Besonders gelungen finde ich den Treppenuphill von Snoopys "Bruder" - coole Technik  

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (16. Juli 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Kleine Appetitfilmchen aus dem Rennen in Prüm gibt`s übrigens auf der EMC Homepage zum runterladen.
> Wobei ich sagen muss, dass das (wie immer) auf den Videos viel unspektakulärer aussieht als es tatsächlich war
> Besonders gelungen finde ich den Treppenuphill von Snoopys "Bruder" - coole Technik
> 
> Grüße.



poste mal einen Link, entweder zu der Homepage oder direkt zum Video, würde mich mal brennend interessieren ...

Grüße,


----------



## leeqwar (16. Juli 2004)

www.eifel-mosel-cup.de 
-> bilder

mich würde es nicht wundern am sonntag einen ritter am start zu sehen


----------



## Einheimischer (16. Juli 2004)

Ja los Wiseman, zieh deine Rüstung an und zieh nach Trier in die Schlacht  

Wir Alten feuern dich auch kräftig an  

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (16. Juli 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ja los Wiseman, zieh deine Rüstung an und zieh nach Trier in die Schlacht
> 
> Wir Alten feuern dich auch kräftig an
> 
> Grüße.



Sollte ich noch in den Genuss eines eigenen Hardtails kommen, so will ich der Ehre Tribut zollen.
Doch heuer altes Ross aus dickem Aluminium Vierkantrohr ist dafür nicht bestimmt.

ritterliche Grüße,


----------



## tozzi (16. Juli 2004)

...Vierkantrohr ist geil !!!


----------



## 007ike (16. Juli 2004)

Habt ihr euch die Wetterprognose für Sonntag angesehen?


----------



## tozzi (16. Juli 2004)

jawohl, pünktlich um 16.00 Schauer !


----------



## Einheimischer (16. Juli 2004)

tozzi schrieb:
			
		

> jawohl, pünktlich um 16.00 Schauer !



...das macht das ganze noch vieeeel interessanter und leeqwar wird noch stärker - Stichwort: Fritz Walter Wetter  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (16. Juli 2004)

_Gewitter


VORWARNUNG zur UNWETTERWARNUNG vor SCHWEREM GEWITTER mit 
HEFTIGEM STARKREGEN, HAGEL und SCHWEREN STURMBÖEN 

für Kreis Trier-Saarburg 

gültig von: Samstag, 17.07.04 12:00 Uhr 
bis: Sonntag, 18.07.04 23:00 Uhr 

ausgegeben vom Deutschen Wetterdienst 
am: Freitag, 16.07.04 19:10 Uhr 

Vor allem in der zweiten Tageshälfte, sowohl am Samstag als auch 
am Sonntag, besteht die Gefahr von zum Teil heftigen Gewittern. 
Dabei kann es lokal Starkregen mit Mengen von 25 bis 40 Liter 
pro Quadratmeter in kurzer Zeit, Hagel und/oder schwere 
Sturmböen (Stärke 10, 100 km/h) geben. 
Als Folge hiervon muss mit örtlichen Überflutungen oder 
umstuerzenden Bäumen gerechnet werden. 

Dies ist ein erster Hinweis auf erwartete Unwetter. Er soll die 
rechtzeitige Vorbereitung von Schutzmassnahmen ermöglichen. Die 
Prognose wird in den nächsten 15 Stunden konkretisiert. Bitte 
verfolgen Sie die weiteren Wettervorhersagen mit besonderer 
Aufmerksamkeit. 

DWD / ZV Offenbach 
_

 Da hilft wohl nur noch beten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (16. Juli 2004)




----------



## 007ike (17. Juli 2004)

Bin mal gespannt, aber ich bin ja bekennender schön Wetter Fahrer


----------



## tozzi (17. Juli 2004)

Also Ihr Racer : welche Reifen für morgen ?
Conti Explorer SS, Nokian NBX lite, IRC Mythos I oder Maxxis Ignitor Exception ?


----------



## Einheimischer (17. Juli 2004)

tozzi schrieb:
			
		

> Also Ihr Racer : welche Reifen für morgen ?
> Conti Explorer SS, Nokian NBX lite, IRC Mythos I oder Maxxis Ignitor Exception ?



Am besten nimmst du Sie alle mit  kommt auf die Strecke an, wenns so bleibt würd und werd ich Semislick fahren.

Hat sich mal jemand Gedanken über die Anreise morgen gemacht... soll heissen wer nimmt mich mit?  

Grüße.


----------



## tozzi (17. Juli 2004)

...na ich natürlich ! (sorry, bin gerade eben erst heimgekehrt, sonst hätte ich schon längst geantwortet)
Uhrzeit ist mir egal, da richte ich mich nach dem erfahrenem Racer


----------



## Einheimischer (17. Juli 2004)

Hmm, Start ist um 15:30 Uhr wie lange fährt man nach Trier (was macht eigentlich dein Auto?), ich schätze mal `ne Stunde dann Parkplatzprobleme, Schlange stehen, evtl. Reifenwechsel, Streckenbesichtigung, Warmfahren...
Ich würde sagen um 12:00 Uhr bei mir oder früher?

Übrigens wer noch eine Karte braucht... ich habe eine über, da ich morgen ohne Fanclub fahre   

Was sagen leeqwar und 007ike?

Grüße.


----------



## tozzi (17. Juli 2004)

ok, um allen Engpässen aus dem Weg zu gehen: 11.30 bei Dir !
Mein Auto ? -hat die Funktionsweise eines Blinkers :geht-geht mal nicht-geht-geht mal nicht...  
Wird schon hinhauen


----------



## Einheimischer (17. Juli 2004)

...yep dann kannst du noch etwas Rennatmosphäre schnuppern   

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tozzi (17. Juli 2004)

ok, dann bis Moin !


----------



## Einheimischer (17. Juli 2004)

tozzi schrieb:
			
		

> ok, dann bis Moin !



Um nochmal auf deine Reifenwahl zurück zu kommen, an deiner Stelle würde ich die Contis montiert lassen und die Maxxis mitnehmen, dann bist du für alle Streckenverhältnisse gwappnet.

Bis morgen.


----------



## leeqwar (17. Juli 2004)

wegen anfahrt:
@einheimischer: wäre ganz gut wenn du mit tozzi fährst, da ich wohl mit dem fanclub mitfahre   
ich bin wahrscheinlich spätestens gegen 12h in trier. eigentlich könnte ich die karte gebrauchen, das würde aber zeitlich nicht hinhauen...
irgendwie trau ich dem "technisch nicht anspruchsvoll" nicht


----------



## Einheimischer (17. Juli 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> wegen anfahrt:
> @einheimischer: wäre ganz gut wenn du mit tozzi fährst, da ich wohl mit dem fanclub mitfahre
> ich bin wahrscheinlich spätestens gegen 12h in trier. eigentlich könnte ich die karte gebrauchen, das würde aber zeitlich nicht hinhauen...
> irgendwie trau ich dem "technisch nicht anspruchsvoll" nicht



Stimmt, ich bin nach Prüm auch misstrauisch   
Wenn du die Karte doch noch irgendwie gebrauchen kannst meld dich.

Bis morgen.


----------



## Einheimischer (18. Juli 2004)

Tja was soll ich sagen, heisses Rennen heute, hat super viel Spass gemacht (besonders die letzte Runde ).
Ein riesen Lob an tozzi der heute sein erstes CC-Race mit Bravour bestritten hat - Respekt   
Nur einen hab ich heut vermisst, wer hat eigentlich nochmal diesen Thread gestartet?   

Danke an alle meine Mitstreiter war ein tolles Erlebniss, ich freue mich schon auf nächstes Jahr!

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (18. Juli 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Tja was soll ich sagen, heisses Rennen heute, hat super viel Spass gemacht (besonders die letzte Runde ).
> Ein riesen Lob an tozzi der heute sein erstes CC-Race mit Bravour bestritten hat - Respekt
> Nur einen hab ich heut vermisst, wer hat eigentlich nochmal diesen Thread gestartet?
> 
> ...



Das glaube ich ja nicht. Hat er wirklich alle kirre gemacht und dann nicht gekommen?

Auch von meiner Seite aus Glückwunsch an tozzi  den wir jetzt wohl auch an die CC-Fraktion verloren haben, oder  

Hoffentlich bis Dienstag.

Grüße,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tozzi (18. Juli 2004)

Trotz unwetterartigen Verhältnissen war es eigentlich ganz lustig.Dreimal auf die Fresse geflogen und am Ende total zugeschlammt...(Nokian's sind im Schlamm doch nicht so gut)
Eh und Leeqwar haben ihr privates Rennen veranstaltet und 
sich voll die Kanne gegeben, waren Minuten nach dem Rennen gar nicht ansprechbar...aber sind wohl ziemlich weit vorne gelandet   
Bei mir wäre vielleicht auch etwas mehr drin gewesen, aber mir hat heute leider mein Rennrivale gefehlt, nicht wahr ?    
Grüße und bis am Dienstag.


----------



## leeqwar (19. Juli 2004)

willkommen im club tozzi ! noch ein rennen und du bist abhängig   
wo das hinführen kann sieht man manchmal erst in der letzten runde...   klasse ! hat spass gemacht mit euch ! dickes lob auch an die veranstalter !


----------



## 007ike (19. Juli 2004)

Ist ja schon gut, dieses mal hat es mich erwicht, konnte mich heute gerade noch so zur Arbeit schleppen, gestern wäre das wohl nicht gegangen


----------



## Einheimischer (19. Juli 2004)

Was hast du denn Grippe, Erkältung? Auf jeden Fall mal gute Besserung!

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (19. Juli 2004)

Danke!

Wie es aussieht nur ne Erkältung. Wird schnell besser. Wenn ich gestern und heute vergleiche, das ist schon wahnsinn. Aber diese Woche werde ich wohl noch sehr verhalten vorgehen müssen. Somit ist auch Dienstag Unisport gestrichen.   Irgendwie hab ich auch ne Entzündung der Bindehaut, sehe kaum noch aus den Augen! 
Jedenfalls war ich gestern überwiegend vorm TV auf der Kautsch und hab mich selber bemitleidet und Tour geschaut.
Das war schon der 3. Ausfall für dieses Jahr.  

Wenn es mir jetzt besser geht muß ich mal was für meine Motivation tun, die ist nämlich z.Z. nicht besonders!


----------



## Einheimischer (19. Juli 2004)

Die Ergebnisse von Trier sind online auf http://www.eifel-mosel-cup.de

Grüße.


----------



## mtb-schweich (13. September 2006)

Hallo,

neues Forum für Biker aus Trier und Umgebung....

www.mtbschweich.kostenloses-forum.tk

einfach und schnell zu Ausfahrten verabreden...

wir freuen uns auf jeden Besuch


----------

